# Visa application forms - address in Spain



## Odoyle (Dec 17, 2020)

I'm applying for cuenta propia visa/residency and all of the forms ask for a Spanish address.

My visa appointment is next month and depending upon processing times (and a successful application) I could have a moving moving date of anywhere from September to the beginning of next year.

How am I supposed to have a Spanish address? Does anyone know what I should do in this case?

Thanks


----------



## Odoyle (Dec 17, 2020)

Has anyone had any experience with this?

Do I book an Airbnb and then cancel it after the visa application?


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

I have no personal experience with this, but since no one else has answered you I'll pitch in with what I know.

I've read on other forums that as often happens when applying for a visa, everything depends on the consulate that you're applying through, at least in the United States. Some consulates accept an Airbnb type address, and others want to see a signed, one year lease. Yes, it's ridiculous that they'd ask for a one year lease when you still don't even know if you'll be allowed to live in the country for one year. But the same goes for health insurance, which has to be pre-paid for a year. 

If I were you I'd email the consulate and ask. Again, some consulates are good at answering email queries, and others not so much. Good luck!


----------



## Odoyle (Dec 17, 2020)

kalohi said:


> I have no personal experience with this, but since no one else has answered you I'll pitch in with what I know.
> 
> I've read on other forums that as often happens when applying for a visa, everything depends on the consulate that you're applying through, at least in the United States. Some consulates accept an Airbnb type address, and others want to see a signed, one year lease. Yes, it's ridiculous that they'd ask for a one year lease when you still don't even know if you'll be allowed to live in the country for one year. But the same goes for health insurance, which has to be pre-paid for a year.
> 
> If I were you I'd email the consulate and ask. Again, some consulates are good at answering email queries, and others not so much. Good luck!


Thanks Kalohi,

Sadly, my consulate hasn't answered any of my queries by email and they can't be contacted by phone. Incredibly frustrating.

Regarding health insurance - I'm applying for autonomo and the online visa requirements don't say anything about private medical cover. Do you happen to know whether this works differently? As I'll be paying into social security straight away, I imagine I might be covered by national healthcare.

I've seen someone say online that you would need to have private cover for a certain period anyway, until you've paid enough into the system - but I can't find any evidence of this on the consulate website.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

If you are applying for a visa and residency in Spain You will need to prove that you have full healthcare paid for a full year. After you have applied for autonomo (which isn't guaranteed) you will pay into the system and receive healthcare. 

Steve


----------

